# Autocruise moved to Hull?



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

I've just picked this up on Motorhome fun forum. Any comment from Swift please.
I quote (complete with errors!)
"Have just heard yesterday from a national dealer that Swift have closed the Autocruise factory at Swinton and moved production to Hull. A very nice Christmas present was given to the staff, the sack. I assume all the Autocruise customers will be receiving new telephone numbers for service.
Can anyone confirm our deny? as this is normally a reliable source of information??"

Cheers G


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Not heard anything but it's not surprising, Auto Trail laying off now Autocruise, I think this is just the start.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

If the Swift Group, or any other company in a similar situation, do not take whatever action is appropriate to reduce their costs and maintain their profitability they will go broke and no longer exist and then there will be no jobs for *any* of their employees. In fact if Swift hadn't bought Autocruise last year those people probably wouldn't have jobs now anyway.

Whether this news is accurate or not remains to be seen but the way that the original "quote" is written with reference to the staff getting 'the sack' as a 'nice Christmas present' suggests some disgruntlement with Swift Group as though they have committed an evil or wicked act which I am sure is not the case. It is a real shame that people need to lose their employment and I am very pleased that it hasn't, and won't happen to me.

I expect there will be more stories of this type in the near future: let's hope that many of the companies having to cut back, survive to re-employ people in the near future.

Harvey


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

What does seem sad to me is that because we are being generally hyped up to believe that there is going to be a recession then there will be one because everyone is taking evasive action.

A needless vicious circle, self-perpetuating.


----------



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Harvey, In my experience of working life, you spend the first half of it hoping you will not be made redundant and the latter half hoping you will!
I escaped 11 years ago and wonder how I ever found time to work.
Cheers G


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Autocruise*

Sorry for missing this post, I have just noticed it today.

We are still producing motorhomes at the Autocruise site in Mexborough. Other departments have been transferred to Swift at Cottingham, including Customer Services.

The new telephone number for Autocruise customers is 01482 875740. There is an automated message at Autocruise giving the Swift number.

So it is business as usual.

Best Wishes

Kath


----------

